# New invention LOL



## Mogwai79 (18/2/16)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=620446741427456&substory_index=0&id=265478506924283


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/16)

Mogwai79 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=620446741427456&substory_index=0&id=265478506924283



There is some validity to that device... one of the times I tried to give up I had acupuncture and they put a needle thingy in your ear... every time you crave you apply pressure to the thingy and the craving goes... it was quite effective but the problem was that eventually you actually want to wash your ear and the thingy falls out and it's back to stinkies... I gave up for almost a week on the thingy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Phillip868 (18/2/16)

Mogwai79 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=620446741427456&substory_index=0&id=265478506924283


I am sooooo tempted to post a pick of my setup on there and suggest *that *is the way to go, but it would probably draw too much negative attention to Vaping and would be seen as an act of terrorism on gold plated magnets. 
Sheeeees, people actually make money off of this.


----------



## hands (18/2/16)

cou..scam..gh 
there is no need to pay that much for those tiny magnets.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Phillip868 (18/2/16)

hands said:


> cou..scam..gh
> there is no need to pay that much for those tiny magnets.


Might as well take two fridge magnets (or battery covers on my Istick 60w). I know, I know, we shouldn't be nasty but.......


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/16)

hands said:


> cou..scam..gh
> there is no need to pay that much for those tiny magnets.


Im with @hands on that one, I have about 6 (3mm L x 2mm dia) on my fridge doing sticky notes duty and I got them from Mantech electronics for about R6 each.
http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=14M6627


----------



## shaunnadan (18/2/16)

Reo door magnets !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/16)

http://archive.randi.org/site/index...-biomagnet-therapy-in-less-than-a-minute.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/16)

Western medicine in general is like an arrogant know-it-all 30yr old, but still very much behind the Chinese when it comes to the human body.

If you take a fresh garlic clove and rub it under your foot (not the heel, more on the pads behind the toes), in a short while you will taste garlic in your mouth.
Im pretty sure western medicine doesnt do a very good job of explaining that anomaly, something about a porus skin, yeah right.
True the skin is porus, as in absorbing water and breathing trace amounts of oxygen and CO2, but not porus to the tongue, otherwise the barefoot brigade would be tasting dogshit pretty often.

The Chinese, on the other hand, have long been aware of the energy paths in the human body,(accupuncture) its my guess that a powerful stimulant like garlic travels along one of the meridians in your foot that flows to your tongue.

No reflection on any of the previous posters content or even implying that magnets work...#justsaying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> If you take a fresh garlic clove and rub it under your foot (not the heel, more on the pads behind the toes), in a short while you will taste garlic in your mouth.



Does this apply to e-liquid? I mean some of them are pretty potent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

BhavZ said:


> Does this apply to e-liquid? I mean some of them are pretty potent


You could try with VM's Tropical Ice, but I doubt it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mAlice (19/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> You could try with VM's Tropical Ice, but I doubt it.



This thread will probably spark a new warning label...

"Keep out of reach of children. Avoid skin and eye contact. Do not rub on foot you silly bastard. Nicotine is an addictive substance. 18+ only"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

